# Scratch Bar over Xmas



## Yob (27/11/13)

Seems Im going to be in Brisbane over Chrissie, thinking of hitting the Scratch while Im up there, around the 28th I guess.

a - anyone else keen for an arvo of tastings?

b - Which other bars may be worth hitting up on the day? (and easily accessible)

:beerdrink:


----------



## winkle (27/11/13)

a- yes
b- plenty (depending on where you are staying)


----------



## pressure_tested (27/11/13)

For quiet drinks and great food bitter suite is great!
For wings and American foods plus 11 taps go to tipplers tap
For a micro brewery go to green beacon (or newstead if it opens on time)
For cover bands and huge bottle range go to archive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yob (27/11/13)

Will be staying in Chelmer...


----------



## pressure_tested (27/11/13)

Inner city embassy has some great American food as well. A few great taps plus a bunch of lion crafts.

Caxton st has brewski - new bar with 4 rotating plus 4 lion taps. 
Caxton also has lefties for night time parties. Two taps and heaps of bottles and whiskey and late night food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Smokomark (27/11/13)

Tipplers tap @ Masters St Tennerife
Green Beacon @ Helen St Tennerife
Archive @ boundary rd West End
Superwhotnot @ Burnett lane CBD
Brisbane brew house @ wooloongabba

There's a couple to start with Yob all within 5 minute cab ride from city.

I'd be keen for a brew or 12 but will be up the coast for a 21st that day.


Mark


----------



## pressure_tested (27/11/13)

Chelmer is on the right side of town for scratch 

Definitely make your way to newstead or teneriffe at some point though for bitter suite, tipplers and beacon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## winkle (27/11/13)

Combine the train with citycats and you should be able to get to most of them. From Chelmer get off at Milton for the Scratch (and with a bit of a walk) the Caxton Street area pub/bars. Central Stn for Embassy & SWN and the Valley for Yardbirds, Kerbside etc.

Prepare yourself for stupidly expensive public transport charges though....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/13)

should be free. posting to subscribe to thread


----------



## Yob (27/11/13)

Nice one, might do some of those others on different days and keep to the scratch in the 28th.. From what I recall of the last time I was there, it was a decent haul down the drinks list at the time

Lookin forward to it


----------



## Norcs (27/11/13)

This may be useful https://www.google.com.au/maps/ms?msid=208809628433664104211.0004dfded2075e15b6a0d&msa=0

Might have missed a few of the newer ones though.


----------



## menoetes (28/11/13)

Ah... Chelmer, you'll be staying just up the road from me Yob.

As it has been said; you'll have no trouble getting to Scratch in Milton from there. It is just a single 18 minute train ride away and located less than 50 metres away from the train station. 

The Pig and Whistle Indooroopilly is only one train station away and has a decent range on tap (Little Creatures, J. Squires, Matilda Bay etc). Nothing super special, you understand but they do $6 pint happy hour between 5pm - 7pm daily and they have a lovely menu for dinner. An early dinner and an affordable pint or two to start you off?

Archive is solid and not too hard to get too from Chelmer. It should be a train into Roma St Station and a bus from there into West End. It is plagued by the younger crowd and loud music but the beer is very good.

Das Brisbane German Club in East Brisbane is very good too (and not an awfully far from West end) for excellent german beer and awesome food. 20 - 25 minute walk from Southbank Train Station (or a $6 cab ride if you don't feel like walking it), I'm pretty sure it was where the brisbane crew started their pub crawl last year. Check their website (the Brisbane German Club) for an idea of what they have...

Like I said, I live a few stations back from Chelmer and they are the places I would find it easiest to get to from my side of town on public transport.

Get yourself a Go Card in whilest in Brisbane, if you're catching more than 5 or 6 trips on public transport it'll cost $10, save you money on each trip and I'm fairly sure you can sell it back to Brisbane Transport when you leave (need to double check that info though).

Remember Translink is your friend whilest in brisbane, the Journey Planner function on the website is quite good and you can get it as an app in case you get lost. Enjoy your stay in Brissy, Sir.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/11/13)

add Brewhouse to the list - I'm not sure what the public transport options from Chelmer are, but it's a short walk from south bank. pints of their beers usually around $8 and an extensive list of bottle IPAs, much cheaper than other crafty places - and they do takeaways.


----------



## lukiferj (28/11/13)

Keen!


----------



## winkle (28/11/13)

Yah Brewhouse - how did I leave that off da list? Our man Sim is kicking some goals with his small batch offerings these days as well. (Where is the friggen lambic Sim?)


----------



## lukiferj (28/11/13)

And around a 10 page bottle list of mostly IPAs!


----------



## menoetes (28/11/13)

Oh yeah, the Brewhouse! Stop in there for a pint or two on your way to the German club from South Brisbane Train Station, It's on the way, basically halfway there. You'd almost have to walk past it.

Oh and I checked the Go Card terms and conditions. You buy it for $10, add credit to it (at any train station and most newsagents, 7/11's etc) and just be sure to swipe on and off of any bus or train station as you get on and off. Upon leaving Brisbane just return the card to any train station or go card kiosk (there's one at the airport) for a full $10 refund. Easy as and 30% cheaper than paper tickets.

More details Here if I haven't been real clear.


----------



## jlm (28/11/13)

winkle said:


> Yah Brewhouse - how did I leave that off da list? Our man Sim is kicking some goals with his small batch offerings these days as well. (Where is the friggen lambic Sim?)


At the risk of dragging Yob's Bis pissup thread OT......Is Johann gone?

Looking forward to re-aquainting myself with all the above venues when I go back in Jan. Especially the German Club. I'm going to drink Gallons of Kostrizer.


----------



## pressure_tested (5/12/13)

Newstead brewery opens on Saturday. Get in there for sure. Hopefully they will still have their red ipa


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

We'll this is sounding promising, SWMBO reckons it's a good idea I go out for it so looking forward to it... Might even drag the BIL along


----------



## DU99 (17/12/13)

didn't want start another subject..anything out the mount cotton area or close by.going 7th jan to see new Grandson.


----------



## winkle (17/12/13)

Bacchus/craftbrewer is your best bet (and worth it).


----------



## Yob (17/12/13)

is there PT out that way Winkle? alas unless this is so I suspect I wont get the time to get out that far to scope it out


----------



## winkle (17/12/13)

Sort of Yob, last time I looked at the transport options out to Craftbrewer I ended up driving, but that was a Sunday and I was coming from the NorthWest. Maybe its ok during the week.


----------



## DU99 (21/12/13)

is the brewery seperate operation or only open warehouse trading hours.


----------



## lukiferj (21/12/13)

Same hours. Best to go in on a weekday when it's less busy.


----------



## DU99 (21/12/13)

thanks for the update.will go during the day.going home on the saturday


----------



## Yob (23/12/13)

Scratch Bar IPA list 

:icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

Looks like I'll be heading to The Scratch before the Cricket on Sat. Probably aim to hit Milton early arvo and get a few in, then off to the Gabba (possibly via the German Club) for a 6:15 start.....

Anyone else have plans that coincide?

Cheers


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

Yet to map it out but was thinking of starting at the brewhouse and working my way back to the scratch, if logistics prove to be too much will just go to the scratch and do the brewhouse another day..

So I guess that's a firm maybe...


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

Lol, ok, cool.

As I say I need to be at the Gabba by 6, so bus/train over, leaving scratch no later than, say, 4:30 to be safe.

Will confirm though.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

Actually looks quite doable, taxi from brewhouse to Milton can't be that bad..


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

Yeh, shouldn't be overly expensive


----------



## DU99 (26/12/13)

the brewhouse is only around the corner from where i am staying in a few weeks.


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

NickB said:


> Yeh, shouldn't be overly expensive


You don't want to meet up at the brewhouse instead for the early shift?


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

I would but I'll have others in tow... Only one of which is a beer drinker. 

Plus, in sure a few at The Scratch will probably be sufficient to prime me for the appalling prices and beers at the Gabba!

Was thinking German Club after Scratch though - it's straight across the road from the ground and has a decent selection... Jump on the bus with us maybe?

Cheers


----------



## lukiferj (26/12/13)

So I'm now very confused over the schedule situation. Where are we drinking what now?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/12/13)

And what date/s?

I'll be heading to brewhouse a few times in the next few days I reckon, will check this thread to see if it coincides


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

Saturday 28th.

I will be at The Scratch from around 1pm, leaving around 4:30. Yob should be at The Brewhouse from opening, until he hits The Scratch....

Simples!


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

lukiferj said:


> So I'm now very confused over the schedule situation. Where are we drinking what now?


Brewhouse about half 3-4? Then over to scratch following a session there..

I think the logistics of scratch /brewhouse / scratch is just a bit much.. 

If it works that we can meet up with nickb at the German club as well, that'd be great but I dunno if timing will allow for it..


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

NickB said:


> Saturday 28th.
> 
> I will be at The Scratch from around 1pm, leaving around 4:30. Yob should be at The Brewhouse from opening, until he hits The Scratch....
> 
> Simples!


Hmmm, will have to see what time they open


----------



## lukiferj (26/12/13)

Still confused. Also a thousand beers down today though. Will check the thread for where I need to be. Unless I'm too busy washing my hair. Like Liam/with Liam.


----------



## NickB (26/12/13)

German club is a maybe depending on travel time for me. Scratch from, say, 1pm until 4:30 ish.

Be there or be square!

Surely a brew house gathering from 10 (liquor license is from 10am in qld) would give heaps of time to Scratch later on.... They only have a couple of good beers, anyway.... Right Sim 

Lemme know!


----------



## Cosh (27/12/13)

Just a heads up fellas, the german club is closed until the 2nd of January.


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

Brewhouse is definitely the starting point for me, followed by scratch, SWMBO will be joining me and the BIL there (scratch) after the bub go's down so ~8:30pm...

An early start will make for quite a messy day.. Hence I was thinking brewhouse ~4-7pm then scratch after that...

@NickB - the brewhouse only have beer?


----------



## NickB (27/12/13)

No worries guess we will probably miss each other this time.

Have to do it next time.

Just be aware that because the Scratch has a 60 person limit, the line to get in can get long on weekends!


Cheers


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

Nutz.. Will think on this.. Waiting in line while needing a leak sux dogs balls..

Nice heads up


----------



## menoetes (27/12/13)

It's true, it is best to get to Scratch early rather than late but the line does fluctuate a bit and you might rock up at 9pm to find no line when you would have otherwise expected one. Maybe starting out at scratch and heading into the Brewhouse from there might be your best bet.

For my part, I'm going to try and make it out on Saturday night boys (not having met any of you in the flesh before) but a good friend is going through a rough patch at the moment and I have gots to keep an eye on him too.

I'll just see how we go and I'll hopefully make it out for at least one or two drinks. Let me know where and when we are kicking off and I'll do my best.

...and the German club is closed until 2nd of Jan? Damn, I was hoping to kick off my new years there!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/12/13)

At this stage I'll be with a small crew heading to brewhouse for lunch on sat then to green beacon & newstead brewery


----------



## Ross (27/12/13)

The limit at Scratch is 100 not 60 & will be fine Yob, it's very, very unlikely you'd have to queue...


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

Any of your BIPA there Ross? I'm quite sure the BIL needs a few of those in him... I could also do with a couple...


----------



## Ross (27/12/13)

No, but our Bo Jingles Cherry chocolate imp stout may well be on tap.
Otherwise, you'll need to get down to our brewery for a beer...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> At this stage I'll be with a small crew heading to brewhouse for lunch on sat then to green beacon & newstead brewery


Nutz, looks like I'll miss you then, can't make it at lunch time I don't think..

If I can get to the scratch by half 3 I might have a couple with Nick, head to the brewhouse and meet up with the BIL at ~half 4 and back to scratch about half 7.. It's as close as I can get to a workable plan with logistics in mind (coming from chelmer and probably returning to towong)

Cheers


----------



## NickB (27/12/13)

No worries, don't go out if your way for me! Whatever works for you!

If we catch up, we catch up!

Cheers!

Hope to see you around the traps!


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

Logistics suit my location so all good


----------



## lukiferj (28/12/13)

I think I will be at yhe brewhouse from about 2.30/3 so should see you there Yob.


----------



## NickB (28/12/13)

Only just found out today (and I bloody work for them) but there's track work going on, so busses are replacing trains between Corinda and Roma st both ways.... Not sure if this affects your plans Yob - just take into account extra travel time if it does.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (28/12/13)

Due to this fact, I think we might head straight to The Brewhouse and then head to the cricket from there.... Better than juggling busses later in the day.....

Let me know when you're there and where you are, Yob. I would imagine we'd have an eta of around 2-2:30 or so.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (28/12/13)

Will do, waiting to hear from the BIL... Keen to get my drink on


----------



## lukiferj (28/12/13)

Sorry guys, I'm out. SWMBOs nan has just gone into a coma and doesn't look like she will see the night out.


----------



## NickB (28/12/13)

Shit, no good mate 

I've just arrived, pondering food and drink choices ATM.


----------



## Yob (28/12/13)

All the best to the fam mate..

Just here also, lathered from a walk from Roma street.. Hop Zombie is helping me cool down nicely..


----------



## Yob (28/12/13)

Where you at Nick?

I'm in black, simple really polo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/12/13)

lukiferj said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out. SWMBOs nan has just gone into a coma and doesn't look like she will see the night out.


Sad to hear man, catch up soon.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/12/13)

Good to meet you Yob, enjoy the IPAs..


----------



## lukiferj (28/12/13)

Thanks lads. She passed a few hours ago. Few quiet ones tonight methinks.


----------



## lukiferj (28/12/13)

Have a good night guys.


----------



## NickB (28/12/13)

Best wishes to you and yours Luke. Vale.


----------



## Parks (28/12/13)

Ross said:


> The limit at Scratch is 100 not 60 & will be fine Yob, it's very, very unlikely you'd have to queue...



I'm sure it always used to be 60. You sure? I would hate to think how you'd fit 100 people in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/12/13)

From what I remember the 60 limit was a licensing issue which was raised to 100 by the state gov. Whether 100 will actually fit is another issue..


----------



## NickB (29/12/13)

Good to meet you Yob, and good to catch up again Liam.

Enjoyed some of Sim's fine beers and a few special bottles as well.

Then an awesome game of cricket!

Cheers!


----------



## Yob (29/12/13)

Likewise.. Was a damn good evening right up until I lost my phone.. top bar that brewhouse!!


----------



## NickB (29/12/13)

Did you get it back?


----------



## Yob (29/12/13)

Nope, its turned off too, hoping its in the taxi I got from the BIL's...

Will also try the scratch when they open


----------



## NickB (29/12/13)

Bugger


----------



## DU99 (2/1/14)

is the brew tour worth it @ the brewhouse


----------



## Yob (2/1/14)

dunno... but the Brewhouse itself is well worth an afternoon...

so..

many..

IPA's...


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/14)

Went there for a couple of hours in new years. Snuck out with a few takeaways like hoptimum and palate wrecker.


----------



## NickB (2/1/14)

Guessing the tour is at the Brewery at Albion, not the pub in The Gabba....

But as per Yob, good food and great beer selection at the bar 

Some awesome IPAs there though the price is somewhat steep. Sim's house beers are great value in pints, and the staff know their shit!

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

Steep compared to...?


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/14)

Brewing beer at home? Otherwise a pretty good price compared to other bars around brisbane.


----------



## DU99 (2/1/14)

looking forward to trying some of there beers..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/1/14)

Once you've tasted their brews, make sure you ask for the list of bottled beers, it can be elusive.


----------



## Smokomark (2/1/14)

But make sure you sample Sims offerings first. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/14)

4 free pints on new years


----------



## DU99 (2/1/14)

i gather Sims is a brewer.


----------



## DU99 (11/1/14)

have survived the brewhouse..the BPA is really tasty.


----------



## Yob (11/1/14)

Did not notice the VB sign when I was there..

Then again I was getting blind so im not surprised


----------



## DU99 (12/1/14)

Brewhouse have a double ipa on tap 8.5% all columbus hop.



> Columbus SMASH' (80 IBU, 8.5% ABV) is the first of a series, head-brewer, Sim's is brewing of Double IPA 'SMASH' beers. 'SMASH' stands for Single Malt And Single Hop. 'Columbus Smash' features Columbus hops and Maris Otter malt.


----------



## chunckious (12/1/14)

DU99 said:


> Brewhouse have a double ipa on tap 8.5% all columbus hop.


What did you think of it. It was to intense for me.


----------



## DU99 (12/1/14)

couldn't drink heap's of it.but i enjoyed the pint i had


----------

